# Reason for Username choice



## Cheeky3

I'm just curious that's all.
My username is self-explanatory - I am cheeky and 3 is my favourite number, which I appended as @cheeky was sadly already taken 😎 🐒 🐵

I assume @Cookiegal loves cookies 🍪 ?


----------



## Cheeky3

My user id is 1027692

Interesting, I accidentally typed 1027693 who happens to be banned

crazy to think the member who registers immediately after me gets banned 😱


----------



## Cookiegal

Cheeky3 said:


> My user id is @1028692


Actually it's 1027692. The link is correct but you made a typo there. There's still time to edit your post to fix it.


Cheeky3 said:


> Interesting, I accidentally typed @1028693 who happens to be banned


Same thing here, it should be 1027693.


Cheeky3 said:


> crazy to think the member who registers immediately after me gets banned


It was a spammer and we get lots of them so it's quite common.


----------



## Cheeky3

That explains why the second link wasn’t showing a member. Thanks for clarifying!!


----------



## Cookiegal

No problem.


----------



## Johnny b

Cheeky3 said:


> I'm just curious that's all.
> ...............................


I'm Johnny b.

Version 'a' didn't work out very well ...


----------



## Cheeky3

Johnny b said:


> I'm Johnny b.
> 
> Version 'a' didn't work out very well ...


Is this version a ?? 😎


----------



## Cheeky3

Cookiegal said:


> Actually it's 1027692. The link is correct but you made a typo there. There's still time to edit your post to fix it.
> Same thing here, it should be 1027693.
> It was a spammer and we get lots of them so it's quite common.


Just a side note - your links are incorrect - I am on my iPhone. From your post, they display as phone numbers. From my posts, they display as links to member profiles 😎


----------



## Cookiegal

Cheeky3 said:


> From your post, they display as phone numbers.


There are no links in my post.


----------



## Cheeky3

Cookiegal said:


> There are no links in my post.


I know, it's an iPhone thing to display all numbers aa phone numbers 🤣


----------



## Johnny b

Cheeky3 said:


> Is this version a ?? 😎


Time will tell


----------



## Gr3iz

My nickname, at one time, was Griz (back when I had almost a "ZZTop beard)"). The 3 is from Dale Earnhardt Sr. That was his car #, and the car he was driving on that fatal day at Daytona, on the last lap of the Daytona 500, 2001 ... In fact, my car tag reflects him, too -- DA3LE.


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> My nickname, at one time, was Griz (back when I had almost a "ZZTop beard)")



Mark, I knew the "3" reference (avatar kinda tells it), but have always wondered about the "Griz" part 

RT is simply my initials.... one of the few remaining active members with a two character user name. (_I think 🤷_)
When I joined 2000 years ago I was welcomed warmly by a guy simply called "*bd*" ...
that the only other member I recall with a 2 character user name...
Software upgrades here have changed that.

I miss @bd. Nice fellow, very helpful.

I know of the origins of the usernames of @valis and @2twenty2
but should they decide come forth remains at their discretion..

Actually a kinda cool thread 

Another would choice of avatar


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> *When I joined 2000 years ago*











...


----------



## jimi

Err, Jimi is my name.
Avatar was created by a member here.


----------



## Brigham

Brigham was my Grandfather's middle name. He was a mormon. I liked the name even 'though I'm an atheist.


----------



## Cheeky3

jimi said:


> Err, Jimi is my name.
> Avatar was created by a member here.


What's the meaning behind your avater?

A fine piece of art btw 🖼


----------



## RT

Cheeky3 said:


> I assume @Cookiegal loves cookies 🍪 ?


My thought has been that Karen used @Cookiegal because of her training in computer lingo, and refers to the little "cookies" that your browser stores.
She has asked me to delete mine a few times.

Also. who doesn't love a good cookie?
And she's likely tired of the cookie jokes


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> My thought has been that Karen used @Cookiegal because of her training in computer lingo, and refers to the little "cookies" that your browser stores.


Actually, you'd be wrong.  Cookie has been my nickname since I was an infant given to me by my paternal grandfather. When I first joined here Cookie was taken so I just added "gal" to it. But I also own the Cookie account now and use it for testing.


----------



## Johnny b

My own conscience prohibits me from using my original screen name, and it did mislead a lot of members lol!
But I did like my avatar


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Actually, you'd be wrong.


_Moi? Wrong?_?
Stop saying that!! 

Ok, your back story is more interesting, thank you for sharing...
ermm.. I mean testing it out on all us folks that luv you


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny b said:


> But I did like my avatar


Actually it creeped me out a bit.


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> _Moi? Wrong?_?


Sorry but even scarecrows can make mistakes. 


RT said:


> all us folks that luv you


Well at least there's one of you.


----------



## RT

Cookiegal said:


> Well at least there's one of you.


And that's one time you are wrong!
Many do luv ya, or you would have been fired by now!


----------



## Cookiegal

RT said:


> Many do luv ya, or you would have been fired by now!


The Admins. love me, most of the members, not so much.


----------



## Drabdr

Cookiegal said:


> The Admins. love me, most of the members, not so much.


You ARE an admin!! That's like some kind of weird self affirmation!


----------



## Drabdr

Drabdr is a screen name I've been using for many years now. Once when playing trivia at a restaurant, I went to the men's room and a clown at the table thought it would be cute to change it to Dr. Brad. But he couldn't type, so he misspelled it Drabdr.

Foghorn Leghorn... is just simply brilliant. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Cookiegal

Drabdr said:


> That's like some kind of weird self affirmation!


That's some kind of sick theory!


----------



## Drabdr

RT said:


> And that's one time you are wrong!
> Many do luv ya, or you would have been fired by now!


Way to go... buttering up the bouncer....

LOL!!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Drabdr said:


> a cloud at the table thought


Where were you playing this game, in Heaven?


----------



## Drabdr

Cookiegal said:


> That's some kind of sick theory!


Stuart Smalley in the mirror... "I'm good enough... I'm smart enough... and dog gonnit.... people DO like me!!!"


----------



## Drabdr

Cookiegal said:


> Where were you playing this game, in Heaven?


If I recall... fresh wings and Shiner on Draft. So... yeah! LOL!!


----------



## RT

Drabdr said:


> Shiner on Draft.



And all this time I thought it was a name play on "Brad"


----------



## RT

I would like to point out my friend Mike's ( @ekim68 ) user name is solvable but his posts are spot on!


----------



## Drabdr

RT said:


> I would like to point out my friend Mike's ( @ekim68 ) user name is solvable but his posts are spot on!


Yea. I just don't know if he was 68 when he set it up, or it was 1968. Ha!!!


----------



## Cookiegal

Drabdr said:


> Yea. I just don't know if he was 68 when he set it up, or it was 1968.


Since the name is backwards it's possible he's 86 or was born in 1986!


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> The Admins love me .


 💐


----------



## Cookiegal

Ah @2twenty2, you're either very sweet or a suck up but either way I'll take it!


----------



## Cheeky3

Drabdr said:


> Drabdr is a screen name I've been using for many years now. Once when playing trivia at a restaurant, I went to the men's room and a clown at the table thought it would be cute to change it to Dr. Brad. But he couldn't type, so he misspelled it Drabdr.
> 
> Foghorn Leghorn... is just simply brilliant. That's all there is to it.


Was your intended username Drabrd?? 😎👻


----------



## Cheeky3

Cookiegal said:


> Actually, you'd be wrong.  Cookie has been my nickname since I was an infant given to me by my paternal grandfather. When I first joined here Cookie was taken so I just added "gal" to it. But I also own the Cookie account now and use it for testing.


Oh interesting, my mother calls me popcorn - not sure why 😳

Good to know it's not related to you dumping evercookie on members" computers 🤣 (Random - no implication behind this. 😎)


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> Ah @2twenty2, you're either very sweet or a suck up but either way I'll take it!


Egoist.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> Egoist.


Seriously?


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> Seriously?


No, that was being facetious. Heck I'd give my left arm for a compliment AND Im a southpaw.


----------



## valis

Btw, valis is from the book, avatar from Bug Eyed Earl from Red Meat.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> Heck I'd give my left arm for a compliment AND Im a southpaw.


I usually pay them well AND I'm a non-binary paw, I write with my right hand but do just about everything else with my left.


----------



## valis

One of those ambi types...wish I could do that. I golf and use scissors righty but other than that all lefty.


----------



## Cookiegal

My brother's a lefty and my Mom was ambi and could write beautifully with either hand. She was actually going to be left-handed but back then the parents often forced them to use the other hand which was seen as the "right" way.  I guess my genes didn't quite make it all the way over to the right.


----------



## valis

Dad is a lefty as well and also used to get smacked with a ruler as a kid to write righty. As a result he is SORTA ambi...throws left but bats right, golfs right, shoots right, darts left and billiards right. Hes all messed up lol.

Dunno if you like the Bronte sisters (something tells me you may) but they had a brother, Branwell, who could write two different letters to two different people with either hand.

Thing was he could do it at the same time. Dont think I would want to be that ambidextrous...


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> Dunno if you like the Bronte sisters


Never heard of them.


----------



## valis

Wuthering Heights? Jane Eyre?


I would say I read too much but these are HUGE books in history....but yeah, I read too much. And majored in English so I got that too...


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> Wuthering Heights?


Heard of it but never read it.


valis said:


> Jane Eyre?


Nope.


----------



## valis

Give them a shot, if you read for pleasure. Excellent writing, both definitely period pieces, but both cornerstones of Western Lit.


----------



## Cheeky3

valis said:


> No, that was being facetious. Heck I'd give my left arm for a compliment AND Im a southpaw.


What is going on here?? 👻😂🤣🙄👀👀🙄🤣😂👻


----------



## RT

What a weird and wonderful thread this has become!
Really great to see all youse guys (and gal) hobnobbing all at once 



Cookiegal said:


> My brother's a lefty and my Mom was ambi and could write beautifully with either hand.


So she was amphibious then? 



Cheeky3 said:


> What is going on here?? 👻😂🤣🙄👀👀🙄🤣😂👻


I was asking myself the same question...
but you know what the TSG motto is...
"There's no such thing as a...."


----------



## Cheeky3

valis said:


> Dad is a lefty as well and also used to get smacked with a ruler as a kid to write righty. As a result he is SORTA ambi...throws left but bats right, golfs right, shoots right, darts left and billiards right. Hes all messed up lol.
> 
> Dunno if you like the Bronte sisters (something tells me you may) but they had a brother, Branwell, who could write two different letters to two different people with either hand.
> 
> Thing was he could do it at the same time. Dont think I would want to be that ambidextrous...


OMG such cruelty!!

I suppose upbringings could explain why a tutor I had when I was younger would insult me for the "weird" way in which I write although I'm dyspraxic - she actually said "could you write like a normal person?". I write with my elbow out as a leftie too. And then complain when my handwriting was poor when I was forced to write in a "normal" way.

Personally I feel there should be a requirement for much more diversity (including and trans etc) education from an early age. Too many think it's fun to mock ppl with disabilities.

It can be incredibly frustrating when I annoy ppl with my idiosyncranies - that's the real challenge of neurodiversity. I don't always pick up on social cues or I may process things differently. Then ppl think I'm winding them up or I want attention. Or I don't care what they're saying when I simply misunderstand... you just have to be very specific with your boundaries. Had such issues at high school and it was awful!! Glad those forced interactions are over, and so happy I'm working from home these days. That way I get to avoid being labelled an attention seeker.

I've been feeling frustrated for a while now so I wanted to speak out - it's an important issue to me. Just because a disability is invisible doesn't mean it's not there. I named myself cheeky as saying I have a neurological condition just comes across to so many as an excuse! I do understand it takes patience though to explain everything and justify everything you say.

Reason school didn't work very well was the way society works is a top-down approach - be it schooling, workplace, etc. The more senior must be respected and orders followed without questioning. Asking someone to rephrase something or explain things differently too many times is seen as rude or "pushing buttons" unless you're visibly disabled. Many times disabilities are invisible and so the senior should not take such personally.

I see the internet as such an important outlet to connect with like-minded ppl.


----------



## Johnny b

I had my disability, version 'a', surgically removed 

I go in for my 14th or is it 15th ( ? ) MRI next week to monitor any attempts of 'a' to re-establish dominance.

BTW.....my eyes have recently changed color. They're now a dark green.
Thought I ought to warn the membership about that......( ..... )


----------



## Cheeky3

Johnny b said:


> I had my disability, version 'a', surgically removed
> 
> I go in for my 14th or is it 15th ( ? ) MRI next week to monitor any attempts of 'a' to re-establish dominance.
> 
> BTW.....my eyes have recently changed color. They're now a dark green.
> Thought I ought to warn the membership about that......( ..... )


Not sure I understand but disability jokes are never funny


----------



## Johnny b

Cheeky3 said:


> Not sure I understand but disability jokes are never funny


Very true.
That's why I don't post any.


----------



## Cheeky3

I apologise as I didn’t actually understand what you were saying. I think I’ll be less active in this thread as my point has been made 👍🏿


----------



## Cookiegal

I think it's time to let this thread get back to the topic which is the reason for your username.


----------



## Cheeky3

Cookiegal said:


> I think it's time to let this thread get back to the topic which is the reason for your username.


It was sort of related 👍🏿 It's all good, just a misunderstanding - no worries


----------



## Cookiegal

My comment wasn't directed at you specifically Cheeky3, it was to all of us, myself included.


----------



## Cheeky3

Thank you 👍🏿


----------



## RT

So.....
sort of back on track, though it's not my turn....
I would mention that our beloved Dotty @dotty999 user name is derived from her profession in the medical field.

She has mentioned it publicly, so no violation of privacy... it's that 911 is for emergency service in the USA, and 999 is the equivalent in the UK.
x

_>ahem< _Be calling one or the other soon


----------



## MisterEd51

When I was growing up I watched the show Mister Ed. My name is also Ed.


----------



## RT

Was trying to invite @Tildy here because of all the inquiring minds 
And her cool screen name


----------



## RT

MisterEd51 said:


> When I was growing up I watched the show Mister Ed. My name is also Ed.


Well Ed, how the heck is Wilbur these days?


----------



## Drabdr

Cheeky3 said:


> Was your intended username Drabrd?? 😎👻


He said he meant it to be DrBrad!


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> Btw, valis is from the book, avatar from Bug Eyed Earl from Red Meat.


Well your Avatar gets the "bug eye" part correct!


----------



## Drabdr

valis said:


> One of those ambi types...wish I could do that. I golf and use scissors righty but other than that all lefty.


I bat, golf, shoot rifles right handed; learned my weapon forms (in Ninjutsu) all right handed. But the rest is left handed.


----------



## valis

Drabdr said:


> I bat, golf, shoot rifles right handed; learned my weapon forms (in Ninjutsu) all right handed. But the rest is left handed.


Dad was originally a lefty shooter but the Navy found him right eye dominant and that was that.


----------



## Tildy

RT said:


> Was trying to invite @Tildy here because of all the inquiring minds
> And her cool screen name


In memorium.....

At school I had friend called Matilda. An old family name with German roots. 
We were great pals during school years.
She hated the name so I started calling her Tildy ( I read the name in a book) but only in private as her parents were very strict and did not like it....😜


----------



## Cheeky3

RT said:


> So.....
> sort of back on track, though it's not my turn....
> I would mention that our beloved Dotty @dotty999 user name is derived from her profession in the medical field.
> 
> She has mentioned it publicly, so no violation of privacy... it's that 911 is for emergency service in the USA, and 999 is the equivalent in the UK.
> x
> 
> _>ahem< _Be calling one or the other soon


I live in the UK 😱😎


----------



## Cheeky3

MisterEd51 said:


> When I was growing up I watched the show Mister Ed. My name is also Ed.


You secretly Libdem leader? 😎


----------



## Cheeky3

Drabdr said:


> He said he meant it to be DrBrad!


Oh c'mon - it can't have been a mistake to spell your name backwards... but... you just missed the reversal of Dr 😝


----------



## RT

Cheeky3 said:


> I live in the UK 😱😎


No body's perfect


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> No body's perfect


Shocking, just shocking I tell you!


----------



## RT

Johnny b said:


> Shocking, just shocking I tell you!


Cheeky3 will (hopefully) take it as a joke, a bit of humor, a bit of amusement, or this
as defined by some


----------



## Brigham

My grandfathers middle name was Brigham.


----------



## Cheeky3

RT said:


> No body's perfect


No body vs nobody 🙄
Are you saying all the bodies in the UK are not perfect?? 😎😳😱


----------



## Cheeky3

Cheeky3 said:


> I live in the UK 😱😎


Why did I actually post this comment? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Johnny b

Cheeky3 said:


> Why did I actually post this comment? 🤷‍♀️


How about a poll?


----------



## RT

Cheeky3 said:


> Why did I actually post this comment? 🤷‍♀️


S'allright mon!
My former girlfriend lives in the UK, and we be 

See there? I often post comments of questionable merit, too!


----------



## Gr3iz

And often devoid of any social, moral. ethical, educational, practical -- Ahh, where was I going with this? ;-)


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> And often devoid of any social, moral. ethical, educational, practical -- Ahh, where was I going with this? ;-)


Oh yeah, I was wondering about that within me own selfish thoughts, where you might end up?
Upside down?
I'm not as thinky as you stupe I am...


----------



## MisterEd51

Sometimes the best thing to say is nothing at all. This is shorthand for it is easier to put your foot in your mouth than pull it out.


----------



## Johnny b

MisterEd51 said:


> Sometimes the best thing to say is nothing at all. This is shorthand for it is easier to put your foot in your mouth than pull it out.


 Indeed.


----------



## valis

Im Irish. I tend to insert both feet, chew up to the kneecaps, then swallow. Deal with the aftermath later.


----------



## MisterEd51

valis said:


> Im Irish. I tend to insert both feet, chew up to the kneecaps, then swallow. Deal with the aftermath later.


I try to keep that to a minimum. I'm of Irish heritage also.


----------



## valis

I try....man, do I try....


----------



## managed

valis said:


> I try....man, do I try....


This is true, he's very trying.


----------



## valis

managed said:


> This is true, he's very trying.


Lol....


----------



## Gr3iz

Allan, you read my mind, pal! ;-)


----------



## valis

managed said:


> This is true, he's very trying.


Devastatingly handsome as well, I hear told.


----------



## Cheeky3

Gr3iz said:


> And often devoid of any social, moral. ethical, educational, practical -- Ahh, where was I going with this? ;-)


Excuse me, are these your thoughts about the UK? Or am I mistaken in my understanding of your post?


----------



## Cheeky3

valis said:


> Devastatingly handsome as well, I hear told.


😂😂😂 you enjoy poetry it seems?


----------



## Cookiegal

Cheeky3 said:


> Excuse me, are these your thoughts about the UK? Or am I mistaken in my understanding of your post?


Even though it wasn't quoted, if you follow the sequence and replies (no. 84) you will see that he was addressing his comments to RT's post no. 83.


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> Devastatingly handsome as well, I hear told.


Hard to say. All we ever see in the Zoom conferences is your name on a blank background ... ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

Cheeky3 said:


> Excuse me, are these your thoughts about the UK? Or am I mistaken in my understanding of your post?


As Karen explained, you are somewhat mistaken. Sorry you took it wrong. I was picking on Randy. And, an easier target you'll never find! ;-)


----------



## Texsus86

Hello I'm Tex and obviously new here "sits down akwardly" 😂
My user name was my first world of warcraft character and you can't use pronouns thus I just kinda made it sound close enough to my home state. 86 is my birth year. I feel like I some how missed the office note to make my name more complicated or mixed around 🤷🏼‍♂️. I will try harder in the future 🤣 Thanks y'all and I'm prepared for the new guy hazing "find his left handed wrench"


----------



## Cookiegal

@Texsus86,

You already have an account under the name Texsus that you just created last week so why did you create a new one on Friday? We don't allow users to have more than one account so please tell me which one you want to keep and I'll delete the other.


----------



## Texsus86

Cookiegal said:


> @Texsus86,
> 
> You already have an account under the name Texsus that you just created last week so why did you create a new one on Friday? We don't allow users to have more than one account so please tell me which one you want to keep and I'll delete the other.


Sorry I couldn't remember what email I used to make it so I made another. I'd like to keep this one. I forget to write stuff down sometimes. 😟


----------



## Cookiegal

In that case kindly use the "contact us" link at the bottom of every page for assistance rather than creating a new account.

I'll merge the previous account into this one.


----------



## Gr3iz

Welcome Tex! Glad you could make it! Stick around a while. Some really good people on here. A few smart ones, too ... ;-)


----------



## managed

Smart ones ? Where ?


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Welcome Tex! Glad you could make it! Stick around a while. Some really good people on here. *A few smart ones, too* ... ;-)


Here is just a few 🐵 🙈 🙉 🙊 🐒


----------



## Gr3iz

managed said:


> Smart ones ? Where ?


Sorry, Allan, I'm sworn to secrecy ...


----------



## Cheeky3

Cookiegal said:


> Even though it wasn't quoted, if you follow the sequence and replies (no. 84) you will see that he was addressing his comments to RT's post no. 83.


I double read, I triple read the messages.
I now finally get it.
What's wrong with me? Why did I not get it the first time? 😭 
I must have been 😴


----------



## Cheeky3

Gr3iz said:


> As Karen explained, you are somewhat mistaken. Sorry you took it wrong. I was picking on Randy. And, an easier target you'll never find! ;-)


I'm sorry I took it wrong 😎


----------



## Gr3iz

No problem.


----------



## Texsus86

Gr3iz said:


> Welcome Tex! Glad you could make it! Stick around a while. Some really good people on here. A few smart ones, too ... ;-)


 Thank you, im very excited I found y'all. I apologize for the bull in the china shop entrance I made. I'm used to being a mechanic, and we are a rough and tumble lot. I look forward to the journey into tech community. I owe someone, and I plan on keeping that promise to him


----------



## Gr3iz

This is a good place to learn! Follow along on some of the threads and see the directions people take to troubleshoot various issues.


----------

